# American bully



## Rebecca Harrison (Mar 20, 2019)

*Hi all I was wondering if anyone know a insurance company that will cover a American Bully? I'm really struggling to find one.

Many thanks *


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Rebecca Harrison said:


> *Hi all I was wondering if anyone know a insurance company that will cover a American Bully? I'm really struggling to find one.
> 
> Many thanks *


I think you will struggle to find anybody who will cover them on insurance. I just typed American Bully pet insurance into google and this was one of the first links that came up after the ads

*https://www.gocompare.com/pet-insurance/dog-insurance/dangerous-dogs/*

There was a very high profile case involving American Bullies almost two years ago and as such, insurance companies are revisiting their policies









Pictured: Dogs in garden next to house where girl, two, was mauled


Andrew McGowan, 35, pleaded guilty at Liverpool Magistrates Court to being responsible for the dogs, which left the toddler with 'life changing injuries'.




www.google.com





I realise this is probably not very helpful but this is the sad reality of having a breed deemed to be 'dangerous'


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

They are not a recognised breed, they are a crossbreed that doesn't breed true to type so I doubt they will ever be recognised (pretty happy about that personally)


----------



## Melissa88 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi there, I know this is a fairly old thread now but wondered what the outcome to your insurance search was for your American Bully? We have an American Bully pup and struggling to find insurance....

thank you


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

As above, since they're not a recognized breed, you'll probably have to get your pup covered as a cross breed.


----------



## Typeone (Oct 30, 2019)

Rebecca Harrison said:


> *Hi all I was wondering if anyone know a insurance company that will cover a American Bully? I'm really struggling to find one.
> 
> Many thanks *


Good Morning

Pet plan insure American Bully- I would suggest going with the classic option


----------



## NikkiG92 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi all,

has anyone managed to get their American bully insured in the end?

Typeone - did you have to give Petplan a ring to organise? I can't see American Bully on their drop-down breed list, unless people are just having them insured as American bulldogs? 

Help would be appreciated!


----------



## NikkiG92 (Apr 11, 2020)

O2.0 said:


> As above, since they're not a recognized breed, you'll probably have to get your pup covered as a cross breed.


What would you say it is a cross of? For all the insurance providers I've looked at, you have to put at least one breed. I'm just concerned if I ever try to make a claim they might say my policy isn't valid if the breed isn't exactly right.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Why not ring a few insurers and ask them how he should be defined as he’s a cross.

No need to give your name - maybe say it’s for a dog you’re considering owning?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

American bullys are not a recognised breed so they come under bullbreed cross (which is what they are)....they are not American bulldogs so should not be registered as such.
If in doubt just ring the insurance company


----------



## Typeone (Oct 30, 2019)

NikkiG92 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> has anyone managed to get their American bully insured in the end?
> 
> ...


Good afternoon

I just rang them up and told them he was an American Bully, It was really simple and straight forward nothing untoward at all.


----------



## NikkiG92 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for all your help. A lot of providers currently only allowing you to apply online because of coronavirus...will get on the phone on Tuesday, fingers crossed


----------



## NikkiG92 (Apr 11, 2020)

Typeone said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> I just rang them up and told them he was an American Bully, It was really simple and straight forward nothing untoward at all.


Hi,

I just managed to speak with Petplan and they've contacted their underwriters and advised me that this isn't a breed that they cover (unfortunately). Typeone - I mentioned a friend of mine had managed to take out a policy with them for their bully and they advised that you get in touch as you may not actually be covered.

What a shame. Does anyone else have any advice? Does anyone else currently own a bully in the UK with a valid insurance policy? Your input would be appreciated!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I know that I keep repeating this but in the UK they are not a recognized breed which is why Petplan state that they don't cover them.

If you put down what they actually are (which is a bullbreed cross) then you will find that the insurance company will insure your dog


----------



## NikkiG92 (Apr 11, 2020)

StormyThai said:


> I know that I keep repeating this but in the UK they are not a recognised breed which is why Petplan state that they don't cover them.
> If you put down what they actually are (which is a bullbreed cross) then you will find that the insurance company will insure your dog


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I think the issue I keep stumbling over is that even for a cross you need to select a breed from a drop-down list - I haven't found "bullbreed" on any drop-down menu and I can't proceed without this. As before, I could try to go with the closest available breed (like an american bulldog) but I'm concerned the policy might be considered invalid if I ever tried to claim.

Is this something you've had success with in the past? I wonder if Petplan might have insured him had I said "bull breed cross" rather than "american bully"...


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

The drop down menu is asking what the dominant breed is I would say staffy or Am bull depending on his size. 

I have never insured a Bully, my boy is an Am bull cross so had no issues. 

You could tick mixed breed tbh as that is far more accurate in the UK

The breed lists are just there to help the insurer know how much risk they are taking when insuring the dog...certain dog breeds have specific problems and are known to likely need expensive vet treatments (Frenchies for example). The dog you have is a bull breed mix, so if you go with cross breed and tick either Staffy or Am bull then you will be fine.

Now if you lied about the breed completely to get a cheaper premium then that would be different.


----------



## Kellie/arlo (Jun 25, 2020)

Did anyone manage to get there American bully insured I can't seem to find anyone?


----------



## Typeone (Oct 30, 2019)

NikkiG92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just managed to speak with Petplan and they've contacted their underwriters and advised me that this isn't a breed that they cover (unfortunately). Typeone - I mentioned a friend of mine had managed to take out a policy with them for their bully and they advised that you get in touch as you may not actually be covered.
> 
> What a shame. Does anyone else have any advice? Does anyone else currently own a bully in the UK with a valid insurance policy? Your input would be appreciated!


Hi, I do not know what to say, As I have already made a claim successfully.


----------



## Kellie/arlo (Jun 25, 2020)

Who Are you insured with?


----------



## Lucy Bennett (Sep 30, 2020)

Rebecca Harrison said:


> *Hi all I was wondering if anyone know a insurance company that will cover a American Bully? I'm really struggling to find one.
> 
> Many thanks *


Direct line will insure them


----------



## Lucy Bennett (Sep 30, 2020)

Direct line will insure them


Kellie/arlo said:


> Did anyone manage to get there American bully insured I can't seem to find anyone?
> View attachment 443247


----------



## jamesdean280 (Dec 9, 2020)

StormyThai said:


> They are not a recognised breed, they are a crossbreed that doesn't breed true to type so I doubt they will ever be recognised (pretty happy about that personally)


your a moderator on this page and you say the American bully is not a recognised breed i think you need to re do your research cause the American bully is an recognised breed of dog its got its pedigree and is registered as a pedigree AND IS NOT A PITBULL OR STAFFIE THEY ARE THERE OWN BREED OF DOG I KNOW THIS AS I OWN 5 OF THEM AND IVE DONE MY RESEARCH AND IVE BEEN INSPECTED BY POLICE K9 OFFICERS IN THE UK PLYMOUTH AMD THEY SAID THEY ARE NOT PITBULLS AND DO NOT LOOK LIKE PITBULLS THEY CLEARLY IDENTIFIED MY DOGS AS AMERICAN BULLYS AND THEY ARE NOT BANNED IN THE UK AND DO NOT LOOK LIKE PITS BULLS AND THEY ALSO COME IS 4 CLASSES POCKET BULLY AND STANDARD AND CLASSIC AND XL THERE IS NO EXOTIC CLASS THATS JUST A BREED TYPE AND SO IS THE XXLS THERE BREED TYPES AND YOU CALL YOUR SELF A PET FORUM IM SHOCKED WITH SOME OF THE ANSWERS ON THE AMERICAN BULLY SEEMS LIKE THERE A HATED BREED IN THIS FORUM


----------



## jamesdean280 (Dec 9, 2020)

Lucy Bennett said:


> Direct line will insure them


sorry to have to give you bad news but in the uk you will not be able to insure American bullys in the uk


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow.

Your caps lock button appears to be stuck.

The American Bully isn't recognised with any national breed registry in the UK (and even in its country of origin the AKC don't recognise them - UKC is a for profit organisation). It it recognised by its own breed club (so are things like doodles).

And of course you can insure them. In the same way that you can insure other pedigree breeds that aren't recognised by the KC - by declaring them as a cross/mixed breed and stating what the major breed is (in this case American Staffordshire Bull Terrier).


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

adamantis said:


> Wow.
> 
> Your caps lock button appears to be stuck.
> 
> ...


I thought an american staffie was a pit bull so would that not be a bit risky


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Blitz said:


> I thought an american staffie was a pit bull so would that not be a bit risky


They're not the same (Am Staffs are a recognised breed with the AKC, APBTs aren't).

But, regardless of breed, in the UK it is purely measurements that count.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

adamantis said:


> They're not the same (Am Staffs are a recognised breed with the AKC, APBTs aren't).
> 
> But, regardless of breed, in the UK it is purely measurements that count.


Yes, but pit bulls and pit bull crosses are banned regardless.


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Blitz said:


> Yes, but pit bulls and pit bull crosses are banned regardless.


Of course. But American Staffordshire Terriers are not pit bulls or crosses (a lot of insurers list them in their drop down option as well, which they don't for the banned breeds/types).


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

jamesdean280 said:


> your a moderator on this page and you say the American bully is not a recognised breed


I think you meant You're 

And Yes I am and yes I do.

If you have indeed had a DLO come to your property to tell you that your dogs do not fit with the requirements for the banned "type" then I hope that you were also told that it makes no difference because if another DLO decided that your dogs did look of type then they could still be seized. I suggest that you do your research into BSL because even with caps lock on your ignorance shines through.

I stand by everything that I have said on this thread... A for profit registry doesn't change that...


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking at the adverts on the internet, the American Bullies vary in looks from an extreme Bulldog type to a large, muscular, pit bull type. I would think some of them would come under the "type" that is banned in the UK


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

adamantis said:


> Of course. But American Staffordshire Terriers are not pit bulls or crosses (a lot of insurers list them in their drop down option as well, which they don't for the banned breeds/types).


No, they are not pit bulls or crosses, however in UK law they could still be seized under the DDA if the dog is deemed as "type". Many of the dogs seized do not have pit bull in them - quite often these are crosses such as staffy x lab, staffy x Am bull or I knew someone with staffy x bullmastiff whose dog was seized.

ETA I've just noticed that you have made this point further up, but just wanted to clarify for any "lurkers".


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

jamesdean280 said:


> your a moderator on this page and you say the American bully is not a recognised breed i think you need to re do your research cause the American bully is an recognised breed of dog its got its pedigree and is registered as a pedigree AND IS NOT A PITBULL OR STAFFIE THEY ARE THERE OWN BREED OF DOG I KNOW THIS AS I OWN 5 OF THEM AND IVE DONE MY RESEARCH AND IVE BEEN INSPECTED BY POLICE K9 OFFICERS IN THE UK PLYMOUTH AMD THEY SAID THEY ARE NOT PITBULLS AND DO NOT LOOK LIKE PITBULLS THEY CLEARLY IDENTIFIED MY DOGS AS AMERICAN BULLYS AND THEY ARE NOT BANNED IN THE UK AND DO NOT LOOK LIKE PITS BULLS AND THEY ALSO COME IS 4 CLASSES POCKET BULLY AND STANDARD AND CLASSIC AND XL THERE IS NO EXOTIC CLASS THATS JUST A BREED TYPE AND SO IS THE XXLS THERE BREED TYPES AND YOU CALL YOUR SELF A PET FORUM IM SHOCKED WITH SOME OF THE ANSWERS ON THE AMERICAN BULLY SEEMS LIKE THERE A HATED BREED IN THIS FORUM


Who on here has said that the American bully is the same as a pitbull or staffy? I can see no such claim.

No one has said that American bullies are banned in the UK, just that they are not recognised breeds. This is the same situation as cockapoos, cavachons, labradoodles etc., all of which are crosses and not recognised breeds. No one is hating on them, just stating facts.


----------



## Shane Rosney (Feb 8, 2021)

StormyThai said:


> American bullys are not a recognised breed so they come under bullbreed cross (which is what they are)....they are not American bulldogs so should not be registered as such.
> If in doubt just ring the insurance company


American bully is recognised as its own breed since 2013. If they weren't they wouldn't be a pedigree dog. One of the huge problems with the breed is people classing them as a mixed breed or labeling them as American pitbulls or American bulldogs when they are in fact American bullys


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Shane Rosney said:


> American bully is recognised as its own breed since 2013. If they weren't they wouldn't be a pedigree dog. One of the huge problems with the breed is people classing them as a mixed breed or labeling them as American pitbulls or American bulldogs when they are in fact American bullys


They are not recognised by the Kennel Club. Not in the UK at least.


----------



## Shane Rosney (Feb 8, 2021)

Shane Rosney said:


> American bully is recognised as its own breed since 2013. If they weren't they wouldn't be a pedigree dog. One of the huge problems with the breed is people classing them as a mixed breed or labeling them as American pitbulls or American bulldogs when they are in fact American bullys





Sairy said:


> They are not recognised by the Kennel Club. Not in the UK at least.


I understand the that there not recognised yet by akc but there recognised by abkc ebkc ibkc ukc as far as I know ikc too. that akc is one of the only ones that doesn't recognise. To me if feels unfair classing it as a mixed breed due to 1 organisation not recognising the breed. No hate here just curious on the breed as I have one myself.


----------



## Shane Rosney (Feb 8, 2021)

Shane Rosney said:


> American bully is recognised as its own breed since 2013. If they weren't they wouldn't be a pedigree dog. One of the huge problems with the breed is people classing them as a mixed breed or labeling them as American pitbulls or American bulldogs when they are in fact American bullys


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Shane Rosney said:


> One of the huge problems with the breed is people classing them as a mixed breed or labeling them as American pitbulls or American bulldogs when they are in fact American bullys


I think the breed has far bigger problems than being classed as a mixed breed or not being recognized by the AKC or KC in the UK.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> I think the breed has far bigger problems than being classed as a mixed breed or not being recognized by the AKC or KC in the UK.


You beat me to it.

If all a dog breed, or owners of a certain dog breed, has to worry about is whether they're classed as pedigree or mixed breed, those dogs and their owners have a pretty easy time of it.

Certainly far bigger things to worry about than pedigree/mixed breed status.


----------



## Shane Rosney (Feb 8, 2021)

Can I ask why you would think that. Its a worry for most as you can have your dog taking off you for been labeled as a pitbulls, or banned breed if living in a council house. If someone reports your dog because they think it's a pitbull. I understand there are other worries to have with dogs that's why I said it's one of the big worries. I didn't say its all the worry but 1 that isn't with most other Breeds but comes with Bullys due to people not knowing the breed at all. Say for instance Welsh springer spaniels were on the banned or restricted list and you had an English springer spaniel, would you want your dog to be labelled as the dog on the restricted list when you know it isn't.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Shane Rosney said:


> Can I ask why you would think that. Its a worry for most as you can have your dog taking off you for been labeled as a pitbulls, or banned breed if living in a council house. If someone reports your dog because they think it's a pitbull. I understand there are other worries to have with dogs that's why I said it's one of the big worries. I didn't say its all the worry but 1 that isn't with most other Breeds but comes with Bullys due to people not knowing the breed at all. Say for instance Welsh springer spaniels were on the banned or restricted list and you had an English springer spaniel, would you want your dog to be labelled as the dog on the restricted list when you know it isn't.


With the DDA what the dog actually IS doesnt matter, its simply down to what it looks like and if it fits the criteria.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Shane Rosney said:


> Can I ask why you would think that. Its a worry for most as you can have your dog taking off you for been labeled as a pitbulls, or banned breed if living in a council house. If someone reports your dog because they think it's a pitbull. I understand there are other worries to have with dogs that's why I said it's one of the big worries. I didn't say its all the worry but 1 that isn't with most other Breeds but comes with Bullys due to people not knowing the breed at all. Say for instance Welsh springer spaniels were on the banned or restricted list and you had an English springer spaniel, would you want your dog to be labelled as the dog on the restricted list when you know it isn't.


The thing is with UK law it doesn't matter what breed or mix your dog is. The "Pit bull type" is based on a series of measurements and the appearance of the dog. The dog could be a number of breeds or their mixes and still be classed as a "Pit bull type".

Edited for spelling mistake


----------



## Shane Rosney (Feb 8, 2021)

I 


Sairy said:


> The thing is with UK law it doesn't matter what breed or mix your dog is. The "Pit bull type" is based on a serious of measurements and the appearance of the dog. The dog could be a number of breeds or their mixes and still be classed as a "Pit bull type".


I understand completely. I do also get that the American bully needs more work to stop alot of breeders breeding for money instead of trying to better the breed. Do you think the kc or akc will ever recognise them as a breed of there own


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Shane Rosney said:


> Do you think the kc or akc will ever recognise them as a breed of there own


God? I flipping well hope not 
Someone out there's surely got to have some common sense 
We don't need even more 'recognised' brachy breeds


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

What has living in a council house got to do with it?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Shane Rosney said:


> I understand completely. I do also get that the American bully needs more work to stop alot of breeders breeding for money instead of trying to better the breed. Do you think the kc or akc will ever recognise them as a breed of there own


This is my issue with the breed. For the most part, these dogs are bred with zero attention to functional structure.

In their essence, an APBT is an athletic, agile, structurally sound dog meant to work all day in any capacity. They are an all purpose dog built do do any job and not break down. They are the cross-fitters of the dog world if you will.

Turning such an incredible dog in to the frankendog monstrosities I've seen called American bullies is just shameful.

I know there are more moderate American bullies, but to me, why bother? There is nothing wrong with a pitbull, leave well enough alone.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

jamesdean280 said:


> your a moderator on this page and you say the American bully is not a recognised breed i think you need to re do your research cause the American bully is an recognised breed of dog its got its pedigree and is registered as a pedigree AND IS NOT A PITBULL OR STAFFIE THEY ARE THERE OWN BREED OF DOG I KNOW THIS AS I OWN 5 OF THEM AND IVE DONE MY RESEARCH AND IVE BEEN INSPECTED BY POLICE K9 OFFICERS IN THE UK PLYMOUTH AMD THEY SAID THEY ARE NOT PITBULLS AND DO NOT LOOK LIKE PITBULLS THEY CLEARLY IDENTIFIED MY DOGS AS AMERICAN BULLYS AND THEY ARE NOT BANNED IN THE UK AND DO NOT LOOK LIKE PITS BULLS AND THEY ALSO COME IS 4 CLASSES POCKET BULLY AND STANDARD AND CLASSIC AND XL THERE IS NO EXOTIC CLASS THATS JUST A BREED TYPE AND SO IS THE XXLS THERE BREED TYPES AND YOU CALL YOUR SELF A PET FORUM IM SHOCKED WITH SOME OF THE ANSWERS ON THE AMERICAN BULLY SEEMS LIKE THERE A HATED BREED IN THIS FORUM


Good Heavens - wind your neck in please.

When we say "Not Recognised", we mean not recognised by the Kennel Club as a Breed.

It doesn't matter how big a tantrum you throw, that's how it is.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Shane Rosney said:


> American bully is recognised as its own breed since 2013. If they weren't they wouldn't be a pedigree dog. One of the huge problems with the breed is people classing them as a mixed breed or labeling them as American pitbulls or American bulldogs when they are in fact American bullys


Dude, in the UK (this forum is UK based) the American Bully is neither a pedigree dog or recognized as such.

Most insurance companies (the topic of this thread) in the UK do not have an option for American Bullys as a breed.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Rafa said:


> Good Heavens - wind your neck in please.
> 
> When we say "Not Recognised", we mean not recognised by the Kennel Club as a Breed.
> 
> It doesn't matter how big a tantrum you throw, that's how it is.


James Dean hasn't been on this thread since he first posted. Seems the baton has been passed to Shane Rosney now.

Starting to wonder if they don't have a similar or even same IP address...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Half asleep right now.

Hadn't noticed that.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Shane Rosney said:


> Its a worry for most as you can have your dog taking off you for been labeled as a pitbulls, or banned breed if living in a council house


It doesn't matter if you live in a council house or a mansion: a Pitbull type will be a Pitbull type, under the law, and it can and will be seized.

The law is the law, and whether we like it or not, we are held by it. So let's not be house-ist about it


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Blitz said:


> What has living in a council house got to do with it?


Could be that many councils (like mine) state that you can not own a dangerous dog if you are a tenant.

So, if my dog were seized and deemed to be of type, he would have to be PTS as he could not be returned to me due to my tenancy agreement, even if he were allowed on the exemption list.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> It doesn't matter if you live in a council house or a mansion
> A Pitbull type will be a Pitbull type, under the law, and it can and will be seized
> The law is the law, and whether we like it or not, we are held by it
> So let's not be house-ist about it


Some landlords, not sure if it applies to some councils but have banned certain breeds being kept in it's property, mainly bull breeds.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

The law in Hungary is very strict about owning a pitbull

The law states :.....

*Restricted breeds*
Pit bull terriers and pit bull cross breeds are considered dangerous, and it is forbidden to import them into or breed them in Hungary. Pit bulls can only be kept under the following conditions:


The owner must be over 18 and have no criminal record
The dog must have a microchip and be neutered
A warning sign "_veszélyes eb_" (dangerous dog) must be placed on the front door of the dog owner's home
The dog must always be on a leash, with a choke collar and a muzzle outside of the home


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> Starting to wonder if they don't have a similar or even same IP address....


 The totally different styles of writing and the fact that one has not used a single punctuation mark but the other has would suggest to me that they are two different people; unless they are very skilled indeed in the art of trickery, which, of course, they may well be.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> James Dean hasn't been on this thread since he first posted. Seems the baton has been passed to Shane Rosney now.
> Starting to wonder if they don't have a similar or even same IP address....


No, I've checked.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> No, I've checked.


As have I


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@LinznMilly @SusieRainbow: [COLOR=#000000]Although they could be mates who live some miles apart . . . maybe they will treat us to a ''good guy, bad guy'' routine![/COLOR]


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Jason25 said:


> Some landlords, not sure if it applies to some councils but have banned certain breeds being kept in it's property, mainly bull breeds.


Yep, totally get that, thankfully mine isn't one of them.

- But -

My point was that Pitbulls and dogs designated as Pitbull types, are banned, in the UK, wherever one lives

So why single out council tenants only? It's just another form of discrimination and divisiveness.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

With some American Bullys seemingly to command puppy prices over £6k (and breeders posing with their muscles out in front of muscle cars with dogs with unnecessary excess muscling) I would be surprised if those living in council house accommodation could afford them...I don't live in council housing, but I definitely don't have £6k+ lying around in a bank account to spend on a puppy. But there you go.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> No, I've checked.





LinznMilly said:


> As have I


LOL I guess I wasn't alone in my thinking!

Apologies then to @Shane Rosney who might just be a naive dog owner, proud of his bully and believing the story line the breeders and enthusiasts spout, that bullys are a gentler pitbull and more suited as pets. Or maybe that they're great competition dogs because of all the muscle. Whatever the story-line, the reality is that temperament is inherited, and all the muscle in the world over a poor structure is still an unsound dog.

There was nothing wrong with the pitbull temperament that needed to be altered, and often when you try to tamper with natural instincts too much you end up creating temperamentally unsound dogs.

There was most certainly not anything wrong with the pitbull physique, one of the most athletic and durable dog breeds out there. Tampering with that by adding in bulldogs who can barely breathe and move did not create a more athletic dog 

ETA:
Champion Bully:










Champion pitbull


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

The cropped ears make me so sad :*(


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

bunnygeek said:


> The cropped ears make me so sad :*(


Here you go  









Seriously, you couldn't ask for a dog better suited to do anything you ask of her than this. Full muzzle, straight legs, balanced body. 
I don't understand who looked at a dog who looks like this and thought to make it look like a hippo.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautiful ! 
The ones we have in my area look like this , they are lovely natured dogs .


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> So beautiful !
> The ones we have in my area look like this , they are lovely natured dogs .


Pitbulls are not big dogs, I'm always fascinated by this idea that they're these huge guarding dogs, when a true pitbull is a medium sized terrier, built like a terrier. The dog in your photo looks like a boxer mix to me.

And yes, their temperament is indeed lovely. As long as you're not a small furry


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Pitbulls are not big dogs, I'm always fascinated by this idea that they're these huge guarding dogs, when a true pitbull is a medium sized terrier, built like a terrier. The dog in your photo looks like a boxer mix to me.
> 
> And yes, their temperament is indeed lovely. As long as you're not a small furry


Oh I didnt know that they were supposed to be that size.

Actually Ive made a mistake ! Its American Staffys here and the photo is one . Sorry Brain fog. Doh! :Facepalm


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I find the American bull breeds really confusing. Especially as many look almost identical. Then you have the ones that are called the same breed yet look like completely different ones. 

I got stuck in a Youtube hole of watching videos by The DoDo of starved and rescued dogs, and every single bullbreed was called a 'Pittie', yet every single one looked completely different.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Nonnie said:


> I got stuck in a Youtube hole of watching videos by The DoDo of starved and rescued dogs, and every single bullbreed was called a 'Pittie', yet every single one looked completely different.


I wouldn't take anything the DoDo says as accurate, particularly not about pitbulls.

A well-bred pitbull is a smallish/medium sized terrier that should look like the examples I posted. They're structurally very sound dogs, built do be all purpose workers.

Because they are one of the most overbred dogs anywhere, there is of course a huge deviation from the correct standard, and for some reason people seem to think the shorter the snout, and the more bowed the legs, the better. I don't understand it, but there ya go.

ETA this is the UKC APBT breed standard. Interesting read particularly given the dogs being bred as 'pitbulls'

*https://www.ukcdogs.com/docs/breeds/american-pit-bull-terrier.pdf*


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> I wouldn't take anything the DoDo says as accurate, particularly not about pitbulls.


Oh i dont, i just like the happy endings.

Its not just them though, the Humane Society is the same. Hope For Paws; pretty much every rescue organisation. Maybe its just a blanket term rescues use as its impossible to work out what breed or cross some dogs are.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> Oh I didnt know that they were supposed to be that size.
> 
> Actually Ive made a mistake ! Its American Staffys here and the photo is one . Sorry Brain fog. Doh! :Facepalm


The picture you've posted is an American bulldog, beautiful dogs, about the size of a mastiff
American bullies are those horrible overmuscled toad like dogs, low and squat at the back, with over exaggerated enlarged staffy heads, and such a broad chest, it's as if the front legs have been continually pulled apart, for as long as possible, as often as possible

As seen in link below (Google photo American Bully)

*https://photos.app.goo.gl/oMTKD92YmsfSX15u9*


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

@kimthecat 
This is the description of a Pitbull, from Google 
Think slimmer, slightly taller, well bred staffy, not a chavy staffy wannabe pit

The American Pit Bull Terrier is a dog breed recognized by the United Kennel Club and the American Dog Breeders Association, but not the American Kennel Club. It is a medium-sized, intelligent, short-haired dog, of a solid build, whose early ancestors came from the British Isles. 
Lifespan: 8 - 15 years
Temperament: Clownish, Stubborn, Strong Willed, Affectionate, Friendly, Obedient, Intelligent, 
Mass: Male: 16 - 30 kg (Adult), Female: 14 - 27 kg (Adult)
Colors: Black, White, Brindle, Fawn, Tan, Grey, Blue, Brown, Red
Origin: United States, United Kingdom
Height: Male: 45 - 53 cm, Female: 43 - 50 cm


----------



## Naikopup (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I’m having trouble finding an insurer for my American Bully. I’ve phoned All the insurance companies in this thread and they all say they can’t insure an American Bully. I don’t want to register him as a cross Breed as I’m concerned that they can see what we registered him as when he was microchipped, and if we do need to make a claim in the future it may be rejected. They are the kindest most dosile natured dogs around, it’s a joke insurers label them as a dangerous dog.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Naikopup said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm having trouble finding an insurer for my American Bully. I've phoned All the insurance companies in this thread and they all say they can't insure an American Bully. I don't want to register him as a cross Breed as I'm concerned that they can see what we registered him as when he was microchipped, and if we do need to make a claim in the future it may be rejected. They are the kindest most dosile natured dogs around, it's a joke insurers label them as a dangerous dog.


Unfortunately all it takes is a bit of bad press from dodgy breeders or idiots keeping them as untrained status dogs leading them to do dumb things like bash through fences and attack kids (this happened) and the insurance guys will red flag the whole breed-type. As American Bullies are not a recognised breed in this country you're going to have to try American Bulldog or Crossbreed. Hopefully you'll never have to put in a claim anyway, that's the dream for an insurance.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

bunnygeek said:


> you're going to have to try American Bulldog


American Bullies and American Bulldogs are not even the same category of dog.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Naikopup said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm having trouble finding an insurer for my American Bully. I've phoned All the insurance companies in this thread and they all say they can't insure an American Bully. I don't want to register him as a cross Breed as I'm concerned that they can see what we registered him as when he was microchipped, and if we do need to make a claim in the future it may be rejected. They are the kindest most dosile natured dogs around, it's a joke insurers label them as a dangerous dog.


Because the breed is not recognized in the UK it is fine to call him a crossbreed. 
FWIW, any breed can be dangerous. Just as being a certain breed doesn't automatically make a dog a danger, it doesn't automatically make a dog not a danger either.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

O2.0 said:


> American Bullies and American Bulldogs are not even the same category of dog.


Eh they kind of look similar don't they?! Crossbreed it is!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

bunnygeek said:


> Eh they kind of look similar don't they?! Crossbreed it is!


Really? 
What about this:









Looks like this?:


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

@O2.0 There are a few different types of American Bullies aren't there? Many of the so called XL ones (not sure if that is a legit classification?) being bred in the UK look quite like the top picture.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Looking at the different types - supposedly proper types, I still don't see it. 
But then some people think GSDs and Malinois look the same....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

picaresque said:


> @O2.0 There are a few different types of American Bullies aren't there? Many of the so called XL ones (not sure if that is a legit classification?) being bred in the UK look quite like the top picture.


There are just so many types of these sort of dogs around now it's getting harder to differentiate, but I think the American bulldog tends to be more brachy but has a much more functional body type to the XL, most XLs have the typical bandy legs & barrel chests.

Thankfully the obsession with cropping & the rainbow of weird colours seems to have bypassed the American bulldog.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Looking at the different types - supposedly proper types, I still don't see it.
> But then some people think GSDs and Malinois look the same....


It's not that they look the same, more a close resemblance imo. These are the ABs I'm seeing advertised in the UK (occasionally in the flesh but much less so since I moved to a nicer area...). In truth this breed, over here at least, is not being bred by the most conscientious of people so standards etc probably fall by the wayside. It's all about size, colour, money and clout.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

picaresque said:


> It's not that they look the same, more a close resemblance imo. These are the ABs I'm seeing advertised in the UK (occasionally in the flesh but much less so since I moved to a nicer area...). In truth this breed, over here at least, is not being bred by the most conscientious of people so standards etc probably fall by the wayside. *It's all about size, colour, money and clout.*


I just fail to see how most of these dogs have any clout, except amongst a few insecure people.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

simplysardonic said:


> Thankfully the obsession with cropping & the rainbow of weird colours seems to have bypassed the American bulldog.


The breed standard disqualifies merle and solid blue, and dogs have to have a certain percentage of white.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I just fail to see how most of these dogs have any clout, except amongst a few insecure people.


lol true, don't they know that real hard men often have Chihuahuas or bichon frise or whatever and can pull that off no problem.

Swaggering little shits filming themselves being dragged along the pavement by their ersatz pit bulls to show their strength (the dogs', obviously) don't realise how stupid they look.


----------



## Brotherg (Jun 29, 2021)

Most of the peeps in here a dipshits you need to know what your talking about who can't afford a dog if they live in a council house hahaha jokers for the peeps hateing on peeps that live in a council house hahaha shocking the am.bullie was recognised in 2013 by the ukc i have a pocket bully that is kc registered u'll never guess were i live never hahaha its defo not a council house. For the guy that said i hope there not recognized go eat one. And its never the dog its the owner. So dont slate dogs you know nothing about bullies are soft as shit the were breed that way theres plenty of youtube videos out there go do your research 6.5k my dog was and were do live again i forgot


----------



## Brotherg (Jun 29, 2021)

One more for the haters


----------



## Brotherg (Jun 29, 2021)

My dog would like to say


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Brotherg said:


> Most of the peeps in here a dipshits you need to know what your talking about who can't afford a dog if they live in a council house hahaha jokers for the peeps hateing on peeps that live in a council house hahaha shocking the am.bullie was recognised in 2013 by the ukc i have a pocket bully that is kc registered u'll never guess were i live never hahaha its defo not a council house. For the guy that said i hope there not recognized go eat one. And its never the dog its the owner. So dont slate dogs you know nothing about bullies are soft as shit the were breed that way theres plenty of youtube videos out there go do your research 6.5k my dog was and were do live again i forgot
> View attachment 471361


Are your KC papers with *https://www.ukcdogs.com/* ?

the kennel club - *https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/*

Does not have the American bully on the a - z breed list. It's not recognized as a pedigree dog.

*https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/search/breeds-a-to-z/*


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yep, nothing surprising here. From this post and the other one, sounds exactly the comically stereotypical type that would own a dog and brag about it costing 6.5k...

At least she's got a face and natural ears, I guess. Shame her owner comes with such a disgusting attitude. If it's always the owner and never the dog (which is nonsense, by the way), you're really not doing American bullies any favours here showing off that as your behaviour while owning one.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

BlueJay said:


> At least she's got a face and natural ears, I guess.


That's what I was thinking, like a French Bulldog but with a proper face and able to breathe. If I wanted a small, cobby dog I'd not turn down one like that.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> That's what I was thinking, like a French Bulldog but with a proper face and able to breathe. If I wanted a small, cobby dog I'd not turn down one like that.


Many definitely have a better morphology than most Frenchies.

The dangerously high inbreeding that's been undertaken to rapidly fix 'type' in many American bully lines would put me off them though.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Brotherg said:


> Most of the peeps in here a dipshits you need to know what your talking about who can't afford a dog if they live in a council house hahaha jokers for the peeps hateing on peeps that live in a council house hahaha shocking the am.bullie was recognised in 2013 by the ukc i have a pocket bully that is kc registered u'll never guess were i live never hahaha its defo not a council house. For the guy that said i hope there not recognized go eat one. And its never the dog its the owner. So dont slate dogs you know nothing about bullies are soft as shit the were breed that way theres plenty of youtube videos out there go do your research 6.5k my dog was and were do live again i forgot
> View attachment 471361


If I'm wrong I'm sorry, but has that dog got clipped ears, just hoping it just the angle of the picture and I'm wrong.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> If I'm wrong I'm sorry, but has that dog got clipped ears, just hoping it just the angle of the picture and I'm wrong.


They look complete, normal and original to me.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Someone got out of bed on the wrong side this morning. I don't know where you get the thought that living in a council house makes or breaks you as a good owner, nor how much you pay for your dog.

I know of some homeless people who are excellent owners and have refused housing because they would have to give up their dog/s. So wealth, nor habitat has did all to do with it
Lovely dog I'm sure but "Pocket bullies" are the ambull equivalent of teacup chihuahuas, badly bred, by bybs, don't breed true to type, so can't be registered with KC, over priced and, mostly, come with the same horrible health issues that, many, Frenchies, pugs, "mini" English bulldogs, and other small square brachy breeds come with. To me, it looks like a Frenchie with a staffie head plonked on it. Nothing wrong with that, apart from the breeding practice, and, extortionate price, of course, ( but as PT Barnham exclaimed "there's one born every minute" ), imho, if it helps the dog breath and function. But I still hope they never become a registered breed, ( yours is def NOT registered with KC, the only registration, in the UK, that makes it a pedigree, [obvs other countries have their own recognized registrations])

Even as a lover of all bullbreeds, I wouldn't touch one of these with a bargepole. Lovely dog, poorly bred. Spoiled by it's owners attitude


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Happy Paws2 said:


> If I'm wrong I'm sorry, but has that dog got clipped ears, just hoping it just the angle of the picture and I'm wrong.


No, those are natural ears.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Burrowzig said:


> They look complete, normal and original to me.





O2.0 said:


> No, those are natural ears.


OK thanks, just thought they looked a little odd.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> If I'm wrong I'm sorry, but has that dog got clipped ears, just hoping it just the angle of the picture and I'm wrong.


It's got Frenchy/Boston type ears


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Brotherg said:


> And its never the dog its the owner.


Clearly.

Thanks mods for at least leaving the posts so those of us in different time zones understand why a poster is banned  And for entertainment value 

Since Brotherg is probably still lurking as a guest, I'll go ahead and say it - why? Why produce a dog who looks like that. Yes, there is a muzzle at least, but the structure is not functional. That rear end is so wonky the dog can't even sit properly, and I'll bet good money both those knees are going to blow out before she/he is 5. I thought one of the selling points of these dogs was that they're athletic and agile. Nothing about that dog is athletic.

I have a funny looking dog, she looks like she's made up of discarded dog parts, but everything about her is functional. She can go all day, is extremely heat tolerant, runs, jumps, can use her body any way she wants... I don't understand why if you're creating a new breed, why not create a breed that can actually function in all ways dogs are meant to function?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> Clearly.
> 
> Thanks mods for at least leaving the posts so those of us in different time zones understand why a poster is banned  And for entertainment value
> 
> ...


Looks a bit weird to me too. Short stumpy legs, short squat body, she's overweight too which won't help her. Nice head though... looks like a staffy crossed with a frenchie.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sarah H said:


> Looks a bit weird to me too. Short stumpy legs, short squat body, she's overweight too which won't help her. Nice head though.....looks like a staffy crossed with a frenchie.


I was actually thinking the same, the dog doesn't even look like a 'true' American bully, so if they were sold as one I wonder how legitimate their 'KC' papers are!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> KC, the only registration, in the UK, that makes it a pedigree


You can argue that one out with the Welsh Sheepdog Society, who have their own independent registry and want nothing to do with the KC. Only for Welsh Sheepdogs, obviously! Other breed societies that don't want KC involvement may well also have their own systems.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> I thought one of the selling points of these dogs was that they're athletic and agile. Nothing about that dog is athletic


Might be more athletic if she wasn't such a porker.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> You can argue that one out with the Welsh Sheepdog Society, who have their own independent registry and want nothing to do with the KC. Only for Welsh Sheepdogs, obviously! Other breed societies that don't want KC involvement may well also have their own systems.


I know, corso are going their own way as well, and, like you, I think others are too. However if you want a worldwide recognized pedigree, no arguing, it, I believe, it still has to be KC, AKC, and those, similar, in different countries. As always, happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Burrowzig said:


> Might be more athletic if she wasn't such a porker.


It certainly wouldn't hurt her to lose weight, but that won't change the overall structure.

I'm a total conformation snob, I admit it.
Whether you're looking at a herding breed or a mastiff breed, the structure, angles, balance, and proportions have to fit together in a functional way. There is nothing functional, let alone athletic about how 99.9% of these so called bullies are put together.

It frustrates me to no end when people who don't understand basic things like how legs should attach to a body, or that there should be some sort of an angle in the hip and stifle, even on breeds built for power over speed - and then these people go on to breed a dog who looks like the example posted and say "look at how great this dog is." Uh... no.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> It certainly wouldn't hurt her to lose weight, but that won't change the overall structure.
> 
> I'm a total conformation snob, I admit it.
> Whether you're looking at a herding breed or a mastiff breed, the structure, angles, balance, and proportions have to fit together in a functional way. There is nothing functional, let alone athletic about how 99.9% of these so called bullies are put together.
> ...


Sure, but this dog is like other smaller bull breeds, pugs and the like. The leg set on a lot of Staffies isn't much better, and the stifle angulation on virtually ever Shar Pei I've ever seen is all but non-existent. And those dogs CAN be athletic, to a point. There are pugs doing agility, and a woman I see around the show circuit with 2 does well with them. I judge agility as well as running it, and have handed a good few rosettes to owners of these badly put together dogs.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I have to say that dog is a lovely looking little crossbreed


Burrowzig said:


> Sure, but this dog is like other smaller bull breeds, pugs and the like. The leg set on a lot of Staffies isn't much better, and the stifle angulation on virtually ever Shar Pei I've ever seen is all but non-existent. And those dogs CAN be athletic, to a point. There are pugs doing agility, and a woman I see around the show circuit with 2 does well with them. I judge agility as well as running it, and have handed a good few rosettes to owners of these badly put together dogs.


That just goes to show that those dogs lucked out by getting crappy confirmation BUT being in a body small enough to cope without serious issues popping up....Yet....most will suffer with some form of joint issue as they get older due to their poorly put together bodies...In a larger dog those confirmation flaws smack you right in the face!

I'm also a confirmation snob


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Burrowzig said:


> Sure, but this dog is like other smaller bull breeds, pugs and the like. The leg set on a lot of Staffies isn't much better, and the stifle angulation on virtually ever Shar Pei I've ever seen is all but non-existent. And those dogs CAN be athletic, to a point. There are pugs doing agility, and a woman I see around the show circuit with 2 does well with them. I judge agility as well as running it, and have handed a good few rosettes to owners of these badly put together dogs.


I'm not sure I get what point you're making. 
Badly put together dogs can do a lot of things like you say, to a point. But at some point that structure lets them down. My own okay-ish conformation muttdog was a superstar most of his life, he's now 13 and both his knees are shot, and if you look at his conformation it's no surprise.

It's not just stifles. Some breeds are more straight than others because they're built for short bursts of power, not sustained speed, but the whole picture has to be balanced. A straight stifle on a badly shaped pelvis and no room for any musculature doesn't do the dog any favors.

Why would you not want to breed a dog who is more functional? Just because you can get away with bad conformation in the short run, or as above with smaller dogs, why would you not want to improve it? 
And my original point, if you're boasting about your breed's athleticism, don't give an example of a dog who's obviously not bred to be athletic.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> I'm not sure I get what point you're making.
> Badly put together dogs can do a lot of things like you say, to a point. But at some point that structure lets them down. My own okay-ish conformation muttdog was a superstar most of his life, he's now 13 and both his knees are shot, and if you look at his conformation it's no surprise.
> 
> It's not just stifles. Some breeds are more straight than others because they're built for short bursts of power, not sustained speed, but the whole picture has to be balanced. A straight stifle on a badly shaped pelvis and no room for any musculature doesn't do the dog any favors.
> ...


You know what they say about Shar-Pei? They're built for comfort not for speed.

I know many Pei owners and can't think of one who even imagines their Pei is remotely athletic


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> I'm not sure I get what point you're making.
> Badly put together dogs can do a lot of things like you say, to a point. But at some point that structure lets them down. My own okay-ish conformation muttdog was a superstar most of his life, he's now 13 and both his knees are shot, and if you look at his conformation it's no surprise.
> 
> It's not just stifles. Some breeds are more straight than others because they're built for short bursts of power, not sustained speed, but the whole picture has to be balanced. A straight stifle on a badly shaped pelvis and no room for any musculature doesn't do the dog any favors.
> ...


My point is that the dog illustrated is no worse than many others, and because it's got a half-decent nose, better than some.


----------



## louisajaysmith (7 mo ago)

Rebecca Harrison said:


> *Hi all I was wondering if anyone know a insurance company that will cover a American Bully? I'm really struggling to find one.
> 
> Many thanks *


Me too


----------



## mccole44 (2 mo ago)

I had registered mine as a mixed breed 2 years ago and just had my policy cancelled as vets had him down as an American bully which is now on their excluded breeds list. Anyone know where I can insure him now?


----------



## Xl dogs (2 mo ago)

Melissa88 said:


> Hi there, I know this is a fairly old thread now but wondered what the outcome to your insurance search was for your American Bully? We have an American Bully pup and struggling to find insurance....
> 
> thank you


Hi Mellisa, I know this thread is old I just wondered if you are still on here, if so did you manage to get any insurance for your dog pls ?


----------

